

Hacker News Meetup - Boston - Tonight - Feb 6th, 2013 - 6:00 - wtvanhest

Date: Tonight, Wed. Feb 6th, 2013<p>Time: 6:00 PM<p>Location: Meadhall in Cambridge Center<p>In case you need to get a hold of anyone, 
http://www.meetup.com/hn-boston/<p>We should be upstairs, but ask the hostess where we will be.
======
wtvanhest
This is pretty informal, just a get togher to meet some new people. Come on
out for a few drinks.

------
wtvanhest
UPDATE: We will be sitting in the back by the stairs rather than upstairs.

------
andyzweb
any tips on finding parking? I might decide to come up from Providence.

~~~
vabmit
I expect you'd be able to find metered on-street parking. Note that the city
of Cambridge meters only take quarters (no dimes or nickels). The Meadhall is
a couple blocks from the east end of the MIT campus. Here is a list of parking
garages in the area if you can't find a metered street spot:
[http://web.mit.edu/facilities/transportation/parking/visitor...](http://web.mit.edu/facilities/transportation/parking/visitors/public_parking.html)

